# Had a complaint :(



## xxJudexx

Hi guys, I know this is dog services but I know a lot of people work with other animals too so I'm putting this here.

I have started doing cat checks for a woman while she is on holiday. The woman did inform me her cat is aggressive and when I went round I did assess the cat. She was very scared and hissing/making warning noises. The woman actually told me that a previous cat checker gave up after a day due to the aggressiveness, hearing this I now know I should have said I couldn't take it on but I foolishly said I would do it.

The usual time I spend with cats is 20 mins per session. I told her this but I also said if the cat was showing signs of aggression I would just top up food and leave so as not to stress her out. This is normal for me with cats who are wary of new people.

The woman has guests staying over when I am cat checking. I think the guests must be informing her of what we get up to (I'm fine with this, I have dog owners who have nanny cams!).

I have been updating her once/twice a day with pictures.

I get an email this evening with her complaining that I am not playing with the cat 
I don't know if it is just me but I don't think dangling string/toys in front of a cat who is hissing and swiping at you is a good idea.

I have replied advising that I don't want to stress her cat out. I've said that I will try to play with the cat but if she is not enjoying it I will just sit in the room with her.

Also for my second visit today her guests told me the cat was sleeping. I didn't disturb the cat, I just topped up her food and left which was wrong apparently 

Can I ask what you guys would do/would have done? Would you have taken this cat on in the first place? Would you sit in a room with a cat who is hissing at you? 

I have to say I don't have any experience with aggressive cats (which I admitted to the woman). I even posted on the cat behaviour forum asking for advice!!

Please give it to me straight! If I am in the wrong I want to be able to correct it. This experience has taught me not to take on the difficult cases


----------



## Muze

Sounds like your are doing all you can do in the circumstances IMO. 

But why are the guests not caring for the cat if they are complaining about what you are doing


----------



## xxJudexx

Muze said:


> Sounds like your are doing all you can do in the circumstances IMO.
> 
> But why are the guests not caring for the cat if they are complaining about what you are doing


I did wonder why she booked me when she had guests over, they aren't there for the whole week so maybe the owner just wanted some continuity of care.


----------



## MerlinsMum

Wondering about the guests as well. 

It's almost like, 'Oh no need to worry about the cat, I get "a man in" in to do all that'. 
(or woman, it's just the way the saying goes)

I don't think anyone should be expected to risk injury, paid or not - and it sounds like you're expected to Play with the Cat regardless. 

Wasn't "Play with the Girl" the remit for Pip in Great Expectations?


----------



## labradrk

Bizarre!! if the cat intensely dislikes all interaction, then there isn't much more you can do besides feed/water and do it's litter tray.

I'd gladly go and do the basics if it's paid work, but I would not interact with such a cat beyond that. If the owner thought this was unreasonable then they could jog on!


----------



## xxJudexx

I'm so pleased people agree with me! I thought maybe I was on completely the wrong track! 

I will try again to interact but if the cat is still trying to attack me I will let the owner know I can only perform the basics. Luckily the owner isn't abroad and can easily catch a train home if she is really unhappy with what I am doing.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

This sounds like a somewhat unfair situation.

It's like pet owners who become upset by firm restraint for veterinary procedures when they know their pet is very difficult to handle for whatever reason (the same ones usually refuse sedation and expect veterinary staff to wave a magic wand and get the job done without touching the animal... ).

I digress.

Was this definitely a 'complaint'? Was the wording of the owner's email as such, or just expressing some concern that the cat wasn't getting the interaction she was hoping for?

It sounds like you are doing the best you can. Will the cat respond to wand toys at all? You can play with these from a distance - might be worth a try if you haven't already.

Good luck xxx


----------



## xxJudexx

The owner did say it was a complaint 

I tried on my first visit with a wand toy, mainly to try and distract the cat because she wasn't letting me leave the room, every time I tried to take a step she was swiping at me!

I will try the wand again tomorrow, if she is still trying to swipe me I won't risk it. I'm not going to leave the flat cut to shreds!!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

xxJudexx said:


> The owner did say it was a complaint
> 
> I tried on my first visit with a wand toy, mainly to try and distract the cat because she wasn't letting me leave the room, every time I tried to take a step she was swiping at me!
> 
> I will try the wand again tomorrow, if she is still trying to swipe me I won't risk it. I'm not going to leave the flat cut to shreds!!


Any way of filming the interaction? If the owner sees with her own eyes how her cat is reacting to the play attempts then she'll probably realise you're just causing more upset by trying to follow her instructions.


----------



## MerlinsMum

I'd video it, if you can.

The owner may not be aware that the cat is stressed - not your fault, but it's not fair for you to carry the blame.


----------



## MerlinsMum

Snap Shoshannah!


----------



## xxJudexx

Good idea! I will try to video it today


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies

Ditto to what has been said already. 

Have confidence in yourself. You are the professional here and you are doing everything you have been asked and everything you believe correct for the cat.

When something we have been asked to do isn't (in our professional opinion) in the best interests of the animal or the animal is not comfortable with it, it is quite within our remit not to carry out the action. And no, we are not there to put ourselves at risk either.

If you can video the cat then that would support what you are saying. But as I said, be confident in yourself that you are doing the right thing for the animal.

J


----------



## Lurcherlad

Just a thought. Have you been paid for this job, or will the owner pay on their return? Could it be a ploy not to pay?

I would definitely video you going in and doing the food/water/tray - show your watch face to prove your arrival time and then film yourself trying to interact with the cat. If she is stressed then obviously stop - film your watch again and leave. 

That way, should the owner try to pull a fast one you have evidence to support your side of the story.

My own personal view is that you are doing everything reasonable in the circumstances and I agree that interacting with a stressed cat is detrimental to the cat. I would be doing exactly the same as you


----------



## rona

I wonder if the previous checker didn't come back because of the cat or the owner. Sounds as if they may be trying to pull a swift one


----------



## xxJudexx

It was a last minute booking and they told me they have paid by bank transfer but surprise surprise it hasn't turned up in my account! Until you guys mentioned it I didn't even think it could be a ploy, too naive and trusting I guess!

Well I have done my morning check. It took me the whole time just to top up food and empty the litter tray as the cat wouldn't let me anywhere near, and I got scratched twice for my troubles 

I tried filming it but every time she went to swipe me I of course backed off and didn't catch it! I haven't had a reply from the owner yet, I'll let you know what she comes back with


----------



## Dogbreath

xxJudexx said:


> It was a last minute booking and they told me they have paid by bank transfer but surprise surprise it hasn't turned up in my account! Until you guys mentioned it I didn't even think it could be a ploy, too naive and trusting I guess!
> 
> Well I have done my morning check. It took me the whole time just to top up food and empty the litter tray as the cat wouldn't let me anywhere near, and I got scratched twice for my troubles
> 
> I tried filming it but every time she went to swipe me I of course backed off and didn't catch it! I haven't had a reply from the owner yet, I'll let you know what she comes back with


Cut your losses, crazy unappreciative owner = crazy cat. Do you really need the aggravation?

There's no point in trying to go the extra mile for people who fail to appreciate your efforts.

There will be other cats...


----------



## conehead

xxJudexx said:


> It was a last minute booking and they told me they have paid by bank transfer but surprise surprise it hasn't turned up in my account! Until you guys mentioned it I didn't even think it could be a ploy, too naive and trusting I guess!
> 
> Well I have done my morning check. It took me the whole time just to top up food and empty the litter tray as the cat wouldn't let me anywhere near, and I got scratched twice for my troubles
> 
> I tried filming it but every time she went to swipe me I of course backed off and didn't catch it! I haven't had a reply from the owner yet, I'll let you know what she comes back with


For jobs like this, I'm afraid it's money up front. If they are paying by cheque or bank transfer, the money should be cleared and in your account before starting to do the job, and put this in your terms and conditions. 
It's simple: no money - won't work. Unfortunately there are people who try it on.


----------



## Summersky

I doubt you will get paid, sadly, but you will at least have gained in experience - money up front! Or at least part thereof.

It sounds a very dodgy situation, with house guests watching you and all.

Is the cat confined to an area away from them?

Sounds like you need protective gear.  Then go in, and spend what you think is a reasonable time with it. Can't see the point of playing if it just whips it up. But if it tolerated you in the room, you could sit and talk to it.

Who knows, you might just win it over.

Perhaps for other new clients, clarify what you will provide/they expect for the money at the outset.


----------



## xxJudexx

Will definitely be money up front for all other jobs!! The cat can roam free in the flat but spends most of her time in the living room. I spent my whole morning visit just trying to empty the litter tray without the cat scratching me!

I had discussed with her before hand that I would play with the cat but if I thought she was being stressed I would just feed her and leave, it seems she has forgotten this!!

Still no payment received  The guests left today. I will contact the owner and let her know that until I receive payment I will only top up food and empty litter tray, nothing more than that.

I tried to film the cat trying to swipe at me but as she went for me I would back off and couldn't hold the camera still, it's surprising how scarey cats can be!!


----------



## MerlinsMum

xxJudexx said:


> Will definitely be money up front for all other jobs!! The cat can roam free in the flat but spends most of her time in the living room. *I spent my whole morning visit just trying to empty the litter tray without the cat scratching me!*


Do what? 
Sorry, I wouldn't be attempting to do that without money up front. You have every right to expect any animal you look after NOT to attempt to break your skin. If you ended up hospitalised as a result of a scratch then who would pay for loss of earnings etc? Does your insurance cover that?



> I will contact the owner and let her know that until I receive payment I will only top up food and empty litter tray, nothing more than that.


 I'd not even go that far. If they aren't willing to accept their cat is capable of causing harm, then someone has to let them know. It's way beyond any H&S risk (and I suspect they already know it :sad: ).


----------



## LaceWing

Agree with MerlinsMum. You have tried to play with the cat and it has not worked out. Do not contact them and say you will only feed and empty the litter tray. You told them that if the cat was stressed by your playing with it, you would not stress the cat. They knew this going in. They are trying to get out of paying you, or out of paying you the full amount. &#8220;Well, since you did not play with Kitty, I&#8217;ll only give you half.&#8221; Do not buy into it. While you do not want to go to a collection agency, if that is the only way to get your money, you will. A collection agency can hurt their credit.


----------



## MerlinsMum

Ask Smokeybear what the H&S risks are in this - it's her job, and she will tell you straight what your rights would be if you get injured by this cat.


----------



## xxJudexx

Thank you all for your replies, it's truly appreciated 

I am a very trusting person which I guess is not the best when you run your own business!! 

I am going to give her the benefit of the doubt and visit the cat tomorrow, I will email her in the morning and let her know that if payment isn't received by the end of the day I will not be visiting again. I don't want the poor cat to starve so I want to give the owner time to either pay me or come home! I also don't want the owner to then bad mouth me to other people, I only started the business this year so I need keep in mind what she could do to me via review sites and social media.

I feel partially responsible because I did take the cat on knowing she was aggressive (just didn't realise how much worse she would be without her owner present!) so I don't feel right cancelling due to this alone.

It's most certainly a lesson very well learned!


----------



## Summersky

xxJudexx said:


> Thank you all for your replies, it's truly appreciated
> 
> I am a very trusting person which I guess is not the best when you run your own business!!
> 
> I am going to give her the benefit of the doubt and visit the cat tomorrow, I will email her in the morning and let her know that if payment isn't received by the end of the day I will not be visiting again. I don't want the poor cat to starve so I want to give the owner time to either pay me or come home! I also don't want the owner to then bad mouth me to other people, I only started the business this year so I need keep in mind what she could do to me via review sites and social media.
> 
> *I feel partially responsible because I did take the cat on knowing she was aggressive (just didn't realise how much worse she would be without her owner present!) so I don't feel right cancelling due to this alone.
> *
> It's most certainly a lesson very well learned!


But you're not thinking of cancelling because of the cat's aggression - you are thinking of cancelling firstly because they haven't actually paid for your services, and secondly because they are making the unreasonable request for you "playing" with it (which will only antagonise it further) - and which they haven't paid for.

Make sure you wear clothes and gloves that will protect you, and do the minimum.

I do agree that you need to be careful that they don't try and damage your reputation - do you know who the other person who looked after the cat was? It would be interesting to talk to them and see if it followed the same pattern.

Perhaps you can have a sheet in your contract setting out, for each job, what you will and won't do, so it is clear from the outset.

Mind you, you will always get those who will play you.

On a different subject, I once saw a man at an hotel tucking into his full English breakfast. He got to the last (of 3) sausages, then complained that the sausages were pale (not browned enough) and the breakfast was horrible.

He made so much fuss, they knocked the price of the whole family's breakfast off the bill!

Some people do that sort of thing all the time.

I think you've just met one.

But no matter - life is a learning curve, and you will be better equipped the next time.


----------



## xxJudexx

So it turns out you were all right!! 

I wake up to an email this morning saying she wants tomorrow to be my last visit and she is cancelling the service!! Apparently this is due to me not spending the correct time with the cat and not updating her. I don't know how any updates she was expecting, I thought once a day was plenty!!

Now I don't know what to do about the money. Nothing has come through on my bank account. One option is to withhold her key until she pays me but this seems very unprofessional and I'm very reluctant to do this.

To be honest i'd rather not do today's and tomorrow's visits. And the contract she signed does state that if her animal becomes a threat to my safety I can cancel immediately, again something I would be reluctant to do 

I think I will reply and advise that until payment is transferred I will not be conducting today's visit, with the faster payments they come through in two hours so I don't think this is unreasonable.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey

That sounds a sensible approach. Don't say anything about the key at this stage though - if this ends up in the small claims court (which I suspect it will) you need to be able to feel confident in every aspect of your behaviour.


----------



## Calvine

Not surprised the previous sitter did a runner!! When I think of my own cats, I don't think there is even one of them which would want to_ play_ with a complete stranger...two would allow themselves to be stroked once they realised Meals on Wheels had arrived... But the client has a cheek complaining to you if she actually implied that the cat was seriously unfriendly. I never heard of a cat that would take your arm off when you were trying to do the litter tray! Ye Gods.

Well, if the visitors are still there, let them feed the cat...now you know she's going to try to get away with not paying. And now you obviously know why the previous one ''resigned''.

Sorry to hear this...it's a load of hassle you can do without.


----------



## Calvine

I wouldn't keep the key...if she gets burgled you'd be in a sticky position. But you could use it (the key) as a reason to go back to the house to hand it to her personally at which point you can discuss your payment? Don't you just despair of some people!!


----------



## Summersky

She's playing a canny game, so you must do the same.

Make sure that you contact her in writing, one way or another - email for speed?

- tell her that the contract she signed set out payment of £XXX.

- remind her of what the contract said you would do (therefore your formal agreement).

- if it was non specific about the time you spent with her cat, then remind her so.

- set out what you *have* done each day (feed, water, litter tray, attempt to play, spend time with, etc.) and the amount of time you spent doing same. (i'm assuming that as this was a very aggressive cat, even changing the litter tray and other basic care would have taken longer than normal).

- remind her that your contract includes right to cancel if the cat becomes a threat to your safety, and you have gone above and beyond to care for it.

- give her an itemised bill for the days to date, and for today and tomorrow

- tell her that if she does not pay by (_give a deadline time today_, then you will terminate contract forthwith, but you still expect payment for the days done.

_(You know she isn't far away, and the cat won't suffer as she can come home early)_

"Forget", ie don't mention the key for now - unless you have said somewhere in the contract how it will be returned. She can arrange collection at a later date, and it will give you a chance to be face to face to talk about unpaid fees.


----------



## xxJudexx

Summersky said:


> She's playing a canny game, so you must do the same.
> 
> Make sure that you contact her in writing, one way or another - email for speed?
> 
> - tell her that the contract she signed set out payment of £XXX.
> 
> - remind her of what the contract said you would do (therefore your formal agreement).
> 
> - if it was non specific about the time you spent with her cat, then remind her so.
> 
> - set out what you *have* done each day (feed, water, litter tray, attempt to play, spend time with, etc.) and the amount of time you spent doing same. (i'm assuming that as this was a very aggressive cat, even changing the litter tray and other basic care would have taken longer than normal).
> 
> - remind her that your contract includes right to cancel if the cat becomes a threat to your safety, and you have gone above and beyond to care for it.
> 
> - give her an itemised bill for the days to date, and for today and tomorrow
> 
> - tell her that if she does not pay by (_give a deadline time today_, then you will terminate contract forthwith, but you still expect payment for the days done.
> 
> _(You know she isn't far away, and the cat won't suffer as she can come home early)_
> 
> "Forget", ie don't mention the key for now. She can arrange collection at a later date, and it will give you a chance to be face to face to talk about unpaid fees.


Thank you for your reply. I have emailed her and basically added everything you mentioned  I have told her that until payment is received I won't be going back. I said that if she had told me she was having bank problems I wouldn't have given bank transfer as an option and as payments now take two hours to process I won't be able to go back until payment is received. I think this is reasonable considering she was told payment was due in advance or on the day the service commenced.

I have reiterated what the contract says and have mentioned how bad her cat is. I mentioned that I did take some videos and am willing to send them to her if she wishes.

She is also mentioning the time I spend with the cat as a reason to cancel. I mentioned that in our first meeting I told her that if the cat was acting stressed I would only top up food and empty the litter tray.

To be honest in the grand scheme of things its not a lot of money, I doubt it would be worth it to take it to small claims (less than £50). I think I am the cheapest in my area, it may be time to update my prices so people don't book me solely on price!!

I now know that for this type of cat checks it will be payment in advance end of!!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

What a ridiculous sounding person.

Is she throwing her toys out the pram because she is genuinely misguided enough to think that you are not doing all you can to play with the cat, or was it a ruse all along to get out of paying?

I hope she coughs up.


----------



## Jesthar

xxJudexx said:


> I think I am the cheapest in my area, it may be time to update my prices so people don't book me solely on price!


Perhaps it might also be time to contact any other pet checkers you know of in the area and give them a heads up about this client, too...

Might be an idea to put the bit about only doing the litter tray and food if they are stressed into your contract, rather than agreeing it verbally, if it's not there already.

And if she won't pay up, I'd be tempted to take her to small claims on principle. Sounds like she's been setting you to not pay from the start.


----------



## xxJudexx

Jesthar said:


> Perhaps it might also be time to contact any other pet checkers you know of in the area and give them a heads up about this client, too...
> 
> Might be an idea to put the bit about only doing the litter tray and food if they are stressed into your contract, rather than agreeing it verbally, if it's not there already.
> 
> And if she won't pay up, I'd be tempted to take her to small claims on principle. Sounds like she's been setting you to not pay from the start.


Yes I will be updating all my contracts at the weekend. I am meeting someone this evening to pick up keys for cat checks, so I will give them an updated contract to sign.

I haven't had a reply to the email I sent at 9.30 this morning so I won't be going round today. If she wants her key back I will tell her this can only be done in person and only when payment for services completed has been received. We'll have to wait and see if this will push her to pay (I won't actually withhold her key, but I will only give it back in person).

I am not in contact with any other pet checkers locally, we all keep ourselves to ourselves. I might send out an email and tell them to be wary if a booking comes in!


----------



## grassa

In such cases there is a cool stuff - Petcube. ( It allows you to play with the cat remotely, so no one will suffer from aggression


----------



## MerlinsMum

xxJudexx said:


> *If she wants her key back I will tell her this can only be done in person* and only when payment for services completed has been received. We'll have to wait and see if this will push her to pay (I won't actually withhold her key, but I will only give it back in person).


Good point - for security reasons, it's probably better to hand back the key to the property owner rather than putting it through the door or handing to a 3rd party.


----------



## xxJudexx

I have finally had an email back from the client.

She has now managed to pay me but not for today or tomorrow (I didn't actually attend today due to her not paying me but I do include a 24 hour cancellation policy). I don't think it's worth trying to get the extra from her 

She wants me to hand the keys back to her guests (I thought they had already left!) tomorrow. I don't know if I am happy doing this as MerlinsMum said for security reasons. She seems like the type of person to accuse me of all sorts 

I might just let her know due to insurance purposes I can't hand the key back to anyone but her, not that I want to see her again


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

xxJudexx said:


> I have finally had an email back from the client.
> 
> She has now managed to pay me but not for today or tomorrow (I didn't actually attend today due to her not paying me but I do include a 24 hour cancellation policy). I don't think it's worth trying to get the extra from her
> 
> She wants me to hand the keys back to her guests (I thought they had already left!) tomorrow. I don't know if I am happy doing this as MerlinsMum said for security reasons. She seems like the type of person to accuse me of all sorts
> 
> I might just let her know due to insurance purposes I can't hand the key back to anyone but her, not that I want to see her again


I'm sorry you've had to deal with this crap. 

I agree, given her record so far, that she could make up all sorts. I would try and stick to your guns and hand the key back in person.

Or could you create a document for the guests to sign to say they've received the key, and keep a copy just in case?


----------



## xxJudexx

Shoshannah said:


> I'm sorry you've had to deal with this crap.
> 
> I agree, given her record so far, that she could make up all sorts. I would try and stick to your guns and hand the key back in person.
> 
> Or could you create a document for the guests to sign to say they've received the key, and keep a copy just in case?


I had just emailed her advising her that her guests will need to sign a receipt. On the receipt I will include a statement confirming nothing is missing or damaged from the property. I will make sure to go when it's convenient to me too!!

Luckily in the 7 months I have been trading this is the first difficult customer I have had. I like to be a glass half full person and want to think this is good going really!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

xxJudexx said:


> I had just emailed her advising her that her guests will need to sign a receipt. On the receipt I will include a statement confirming nothing is missing or damaged from the property. I will make sure to go when it's convenient to me too!!
> 
> Luckily in the 7 months I have been trading this is the first difficult customer I have had. I like to be a glass half full person and want to think this is good going really!


Definitely!

The difficult and horrible ones stick with you longer - I speak from experience - but you're right. You've done well, and learnt some tricks for the future as well.


----------



## shetlandlover

I'd bill her for ALL the days you've done, make sure that any days outstanding are billed in writing to her (recorded) and that any outstanding money will be sought by your solicitor. You are owed for your cancellation, I know it seems silly but people like her need to learn they can't just take the mick! 

I suggest you write up a full statement of everything you've done for the cat and how many attacks you had to endure and get the guests to sign it and leave a copy for the client and keep one for yourself, this way the client can't attempt to reclaim money nor claim you haven't done your job. 

I work in the animal service industry and have a few friends that do too, people like this are all to common. If you can accept money upfront or get them to sign a contract with the amount on it including any cancellation fee. 

I'm sorry you've had to go through this.


----------



## MerlinsMum

I'd stick to your guns and say it must be a personal handback for insurance purposes. Cover yourself.... I also think this person knows what her cat is like and is taking the proverbial; and that might not prevent her from badmouthing you in future, so do whatever you need to do in order to seal your own business up as watertight as you can get.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies

xxJudexx said:


> Luckily in the 7 months I have been trading this is the first difficult customer I have had. I like to be a glass half full person and want to think this is good going really!


Absolutely. And don't let one bad customer put you off. We can tighten every clause, type up every contract and list every possibility ....but you'll still get difficult clients. You simply have to learn to ride the rough with the smooth 

In fact, you get moaning customers in all areas of the service industry from shops to hotels to take-aways! When you own your own business you have to take the flack yourself unfortunately.

So yup, hand the key back to the guests with a receipt to sign (you actually don't want to get into conversation with the lady anyway). Be totally polite and very professional. And put this lady and her cat out of your mind.

J


----------



## Summersky

You've done well to get money for the days you've done, from someone like that. It's a shame there isn't a local network where you can share info re poor customers.

I'd want to get rid of the key asap, so I like the idea of taking the key around at a time that suits you, but don't hand it over until the guests sign a receipt, and also a declaration of no damage etc.

All clearly countersigned and dated. 

Then hand over the key.

The quicker you get rid of it, the better - imagine if a guest - or the cat - broke something - you'd get the blame.

But I would also be inclined to type out a daily record of what you did each day, for how long, etc, how aggressive the cat was, how it made changing of litter tray challenging, how it responded when you attempted to "play" with it. Keep it clear and factual. 

Include that with the receipt.

I wouldn't bother chasing any more money from her. Not worth it.

Let's hope the "guests" have as much trouble with it.


----------



## Burrowzig

With such a difficult cat, is there one of those feliway diffusers in the house? If not, I think it irresponsible of her not to have one and to put the onus of the cat's stress onto you. It might be worth considering having one in place as part of your contract in future.


----------



## sskmick

The owner is having a laugh and having you as a fool.

The told you her cat was aggressive, okay it may be because it is wary of strangers, so why knowing this does she want you to play with the cat. You are tending to the cats basic needs until she returns, what's her problem. If she is so concerned about her cat : -

1. Why did she leave the cat in the first place.
2. If the guests are comfortable with the cat and vice versa why don't they look after it.

Good grief I wouldn't be pulling my punches, my reply would be along the lines of, I will book the cat into a cattery, until your return. I hope you enjoy the rest of your holiday.

tbh I wouldn't have agreed to look after the cat knowing it was aggressive.


----------



## xxJudexx

sskmick said:


> The owner is having a laugh and having you as a fool.
> 
> The told you her cat was aggressive, okay it may be because it is wary of strangers, so why knowing this does she want you to play with the cat. You are tending to the cats basic needs until she returns, what's her problem. If she is so concerned about her cat : -
> 
> 1. Why did she leave the cat in the first place.
> 2. If the guests are comfortable with the cat and vice versa why don't they look after it.
> 
> Good grief I wouldn't be pulling my punches, my reply would be along the lines of, I will book the cat into a cattery, until your return. I hope you enjoy the rest of your holiday.
> 
> tbh I wouldn't have agreed to look after the cat knowing it was aggressive.


It was certainly a lesson well learned! My main problem being self employed is I can be a bit of a pushover - something I am working on resolving!!  At least I had no comeback and she didn't leave any bad reviews.


----------

